# "Just one more thing", said Columbo...



## pengyou (Dec 7, 2017)

In a living room that is only 10 feet deep, based on what I have read, a tv is going to be a better option than a projector. Is that correct? I ask because wall space is at a premium in the room as well - projectors need a minimal amount of space.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved from the Welcome section.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

you can get an idea of your screen size options HERE by selecting a projector and adjusting the sliders...
Remember you'll still have to account for the door placement and seating positions so it may be tight between the two options; screen or TV.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

With the BENQ 2150ST you only need about 8-9 feet throw distance for 120-130 in screen @ 1080P , 2200 white lumens , $894


----------

